# [SOLVED] USB driver hangs during installation



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

I am trying to install a USB driver for a Nord G2 synthesizer. I follow the usual procedure: Plug in the device, point the installation wizard at the driver files, wait for it to finish.

When I install this driver on one USB port, it works fine. When I install it on another USB port on the same machine, it gets as far as starting to copy a file (ClaviaUSB.sys) into c:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers, and then hangs so badly that I cannot even use ctl-alt-del to get into Task Manager. I have to hard-reset the machine.

The installation doesn't hang if I run it in safe mode, but it results in a driver installation that hangs the machine when I try to use it on that port.

Any idea how I might go about finding the source of the problem?

bump.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

see if this throws any light onto the problem

http://www.nordkeyboards.com/downloads/os/Nord USB Driver Guide.pdf


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

Nope -- all it does is detail exactly the procedure I've been following.

The trouble is that when I do it on one USB port, it works fine; when I do it on another on the same machine, it hangs.

The Nord folks wonder whether some other driver on the same port might be conflicting with it; I wonder how it is possible to determine all the USB drivers installed on a particular port so I might answer that question.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

try a usb reset

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

Do you include "USB Root Hub" entries in that, or just actual devices?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

anything that is plugged into usb on the computer


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm about to go out of town for a while, but will try it when I return.

By the way, what is special about restarting twice?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

it clears out what is already there and windows reinstalls the drivers

then it recognises what is plugged in


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

I have tried uninstalling what USB devices I could find and tried again to reinstall the Clavia driver, with varying degrees of luck. At one point I had it working on two out of the three USB ports on my machine, but in trying to get it working on the third, I seem to have broken it on the other two again :-(

I have no difficulty installing the driver in Windows Safe Mode, but as soon as I try to use the device in normal mode, it hangs the machine so badly that I have to power-cycle it.

I remember seeing that there is a log file somewhere that describes what happens during installation, but I don't remember where that might be.

Is there a way to completely clean out all dregs associated with a particular driver so that I can start again with a clean slate?

A little more information:

After installing the driver in Safe Mode, I rebooted and tried to connect the device to one of the USB ports that had previously had the device successfully installed on it. The machine hung. After I restarted it, the following text had been appended to C:\Windows\setupapi.log:

[2010/07/15 16:57:06 4548.605]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe" C:\WINDOWS\system32\devmgmt.msc /s 
#-148 Loading coinstaller modules for "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver".
#E360 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CtCoInst.dll" for driver "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver" will be installed (Policy=Ignore). Error 0x800b0100: No signature was present in the subject.
#E360 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnusbaudio_coinst.dll" for driver "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver" will be installed (Policy=Ignore). Error 0x800b0100: No signature was present in the subject.
[2010/07/15 16:57:21 4548.609]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe" C:\WINDOWS\system32\devmgmt.msc /s 
#-148 Loading coinstaller modules for "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver".
#E360 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CtCoInst.dll" for driver "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver" will be installed (Policy=Ignore). Error 0x800b0100: No signature was present in the subject.
#E360 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnusbaudio_coinst.dll" for driver "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver" will be installed (Policy=Ignore). Error 0x800b0100: No signature was present in the subject.
[2010/07/15 16:57:44 4548.611]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe" C:\WINDOWS\system32\devmgmt.msc /s 
#-148 Loading coinstaller modules for "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver".
#E360 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CtCoInst.dll" for driver "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver" will be installed (Policy=Ignore). Error 0x800b0100: No signature was present in the subject.
#E360 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnusbaudio_coinst.dll" for driver "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver" will be installed (Policy=Ignore). Error 0x800b0100: No signature was present in the subject.

When it hangs, it is showing a "Found New Hardware Wizard" dialog box saying

Please wait while the wizare installs the software...

Clavia 32-bit USB Driver


ClaviaUSB.sys
To: C:\Windows\System32\drivers

The little "copying files" moving icon is moving.

The moment I select any other icon on the screen with my pointing device, the "copying files" icon stops moving and I can no longer do anything with the keyboard.

I tried installing the device on a USB port that had never been used for any other device, and it hung anyway.

Any suggestions? I would really like to be able to use this device with this laptop.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

try running it in compatibility mode


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

Sorry -- running what in compatibility mode? And how do I do this? This same driver works fine on my desktop machine, and they're both running WIndows XP.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

are they both running sp3

http://www.clavia.se/downloads/manuals/nord stage/Nord USB driver 2.06 Installation (eng).pdf


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes. Moreover, the machine that is hanging used to run this driver just fine in the past. What happened was that I plugged the device into a port that did not already have the driver installed, the system tried to autoinstall it, and hung. After that, nothing was quite right.

I am thinking seriously about reinstalling everything from scratch on a clean disk, on the basis that it used to work, something has therefore gotten screwed up, and despite the effort, I may be better off recreating everything than trying to find the problem.

By the way, I cannot run the driver mentioned in the PDF file you mention -- I am using OS 1.62 on my G2, which requires driver 2.14 or 2.16.

One other thought. A copy of the .inf file for the driver appears (on this particular machine) in c:\windows\inf\oem69.inf.

A search through the registry reveals that the name oem69.inf appears a handful of times. Most of those times are in keys with names like HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\001B\InPath.

A quick online search suggests that 4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 is associated with the Windows HD audio drivers -- why those would be specifically connected with the Nord G2, I don't know.

However, one mention of oem69.inf appears in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet008\Control\Network\{4D36E974-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\{EE55C6C1-7ACD-4627-866C-45BCA9D1EA77}\InPath.

In the Description part of this same key, it says "Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Driver."

What I am wondering, therefore, is if Symantec Network Security has somehow gotten tangled up with this particular driver? If so, I wonder whether there is any way of untangling it? What would happen if I were simply to delete this oem69.inf file and the corresponding .pnf file?

Obviously I don't want to try anything that might convert my computer into a doorstop. I suppose I could try uninstalling Norton completely, then seeing if that affects my ability to install this driver.

Your thoughts?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

norton is known to cause problems try uninstalling it


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

I tried completely uninstalling Norton (using the "Norton Removal Tool" -- took about half an hour to run) and then tried installing the driver again.

It hangs the same way it did before. Sigh.

By the way, when it hangs, what happens is that the animated "copying file" icon just keeps going after it says it's going to copy the (tiny) ClaviaUSB.sys file. If I try doing anything on the keyboard, the icon stops moving and the entire maching hangs.

If I have Windows Device Manager open while installing, the point at which it hangs is just after all of the installed drivers vanish from its display and before the new ones are displayed, so the Device Manager window is blank.

I am thinking that something is interfering with information about actions coming from the keyboard -- perhaps an IRQ has gotten messed up or something. Is there any straightforward way of testing that theory?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

see if the mini dumps throws anything useful up

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

I'm afraid there's no blue screen -- the machine hangs and I have to power-cycle it. Also, I'm running XP SP3, not Vista or Win7.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

as far as i know it is the sane it is the link they gave us for referral

the dumps are located here

C:\Windows\Minidump\Minidump.dmp


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

There are no recent dumps there -- the last one is from 2009.

My understanding is that these dumps occur only if the system halts with a blue screen, and my system is not halting with a blue screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

The machine is a Thinkpad T60. Cpu: T7600, Video card ATI Radeon X1400. 3GM Ram. The rest of the stuff is whatever comes with the T60.

I do not believe this is a hardware problem. My reasons:

1) Driver installation always fails at exactly the same point in the process.

2) The installation completes normally in Safe Mode. (but then I can't use the device, either in safe mode or not)

3) The same device works properly on my other computer, which is also running Windows XP SP3. It worked fine on the laptop too, but only on two out of the laptop's three USB ports, until I foolishly decided to try uninstalling and reinstalling the driver.

What I am wondering is whether there is some kind of IRQ conflict. Unfortunately, nothing obviously wrong shows up in Device Manager, and I don't know how to check for it otherwise.

Perhaps you can tell me this: There's a file named C:\Windows\inf\oem69.inf that is a copy of this driver's .inf file. Is there a way to purge all records of that file from the system? I am thinking that somehow it is finding that file during driver installation, and perhaps something is wrong with the corresponding .pnf file.

By the way, I have sent a pm to jcgriff2 to see if he is willing to try to shed more light on the problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

make a backup of the file and delete it and see how you go

if there is a problem restore from the backup


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

OK, I tried deleting the .inf file and the corresponding .pnf file and then reinstalling the driver in safe mode. It reinstalled just fine, creating new .inf and .pnf files (with different names). Then I tried using it in normal mode and it hung exactly the same way as it has been doing all along. :-(


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

see what john has to say


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

Yup.

By the way, I am beginning to think that this may not be an installation problem as such. Here's why.

When I first connect the device, it asks about where to install it. If I exit at this point, I get an unknown device named "Nord Modular G2." The driver installation process changes that name to "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver."

If I install the driver in Safe Mode, the whole process completes and I wind up with a driver named "Clavia 32-bit USB Driver." Nevertheless, when I connect my device to the machine, it hangs. (In case you're asking, nothing happens when I connect it in Safe Mode, and I cannot use my application to talk to the device)

So perhaps the hang is occuring not during installation, but when the driver first tries to talk to the device immediately after installation is complete.

The problem here cannot be in the device itself, because it works just fine with the same driver on another Windows XP SP3 machine. That's why I'm thinking that maybe the IRQs are screwed up That would account for the inability to enter data from the keyboard or mouse.

Alas, msinfo32 shows nothing obviously amiss about IRQs. My USB hubs are at IRQ 17, 18, or 19, and the keyboard is at IRQ 1.

Anyway, I'll wait to hear what John has to say.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

Hi - 

Please run this app (BSOD file collection app for XP) --

1. Download SysInternals AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet - save to My Documents directory

http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

2. Download BSOD collection app - save to My Documents - 

http://jcgriff2.com/BSOD_XP_v1.3_jcgriff2_PROD_.exe

Run #2 (it runs #1 among other on-board XP utils)

You'll find a new folder in My Documents - *TSF_XP_Support*. Please zip it up and attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

Is this the program that you say needs to run for a minimum of 24 hours?

When I tried running the file, Norton Antivirus refused, saying

This Insight Network Threat has been detected (WS.Reputation.1)

Fewer than 10 users in the Norton Community have used this file.

There are many indications that this file is untrustworthy and therefore not safe.

I presume that I should disconnect my machine from the Internet, disable Norton, and try again. However, I would like confirmation before I do so.

Here you go. I have deleted the minidump files because (a) the Zip file is too big with them there, and (b) The most recent one is from 2009, so I cannot imagine that they will be relevant to this problem.

Thanks for looking at this for me -- if I can't find a solution to this problem, I fear I am going to have to reinstall everything on the machine from scratch, because I really want to be able to use this particular device with this machine :-(


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

Hi - 

How old are the dumps? I would like to run them just to see what clues they yield, even though seemingly unrelated to this issue. Please zip up & attach.

I don't know why Norton would flag the compiled EXE app that I wrote. I downloaded it and checked it with ESET, then on another system with MSE. Neither reported any issues. Here are other versions widely used -

http://jcgriff2.com/0x2/BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.59_jcgriff2_.exe

http://jcgriff2.com/0x2/BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v3.01_jcgriff2_.exe

v2.59 found here --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708

v3.01 used elsewhere

The XP app is a modified version of the above; hence the reason you may have seen references to Windows 7 or Vista.

How long ago did you install Norton? Is it NAV, NIS, N360..?

I'll take a look at the files now.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

Norton flagged it because not enough other Norton users had reported good experiences with it, rather than because they identified a specific threat.

The version of Norton I am using is Norton 360 version 4, more or less, that is made available to me free of charge by my ISP (Comcast).

I tried completely uninstalling it and trying the driver again, and it still hung; which strongly suggests that Norton is not the source of my driver difficulties.

As for the dumps: The most recent one is last year. There was a problem related to the machine coming out of standby and dying with a blue screen. After I installed the current video card driver and Intel matrix storage manager, the problem went away. Anyway... the crash dumps are attached.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

What are these environment variables related to?

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
APL00001=C:\PROGRA~1\ibmapl2w\wslib1
APL00002=C:\PROGRA~1\ibmapl2w\wslib2
APL01001=C:\PROGRA~1\ibmapl2w\bin
APL207FL=C:\PROGRA~1\ibmapl2w\fonts
APLP11=C:\PROGRA~1\ibmapl2w\bin\aplnm011.nam
BOOKSHELF=C:\PROGRA~1\ibmapl2w\doc
[/FONT]
```
Did you add this environment variable?

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1
[/FONT]
```
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315539

What is area in RED?

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Path=C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;
      C:\PROGRA~1\ibmapl2w\bin;c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\binn\;
      C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;
      C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo;C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0;
      C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\;
      [COLOR=red]C:\PROGRA~1\DISKEE~1\DISKEE~1\[/COLOR];
      C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0;C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities
[/FONT]
```


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh yes, I forgot to answer your last question. I installed the current version of Norton _after_ I started having the driver problems, because I wanted to rule out the possibility that Norton had somehow become corrupted or otherwise was the source of the problem.

As you can see, I have very few unsigned drivers installed on my system. I think the only (other) one you might not recognize is Novation Automap, and I tried uninstalling that one and trying my Nord driver again, but no joy.



jcgriff2 said:


> What are these environment variables related to?
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]
> ...


A software product called IBM APL2, which I've been running for years.


jcgriff2 said:


> Did you add this environment variable?
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]
> ...


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315539


jcgriff2 said:


> What is area in RED?
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]
> ...


Diskeeper 2010. I'm running it on both my machines.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*



arkoenig said:


> Norton flagged it because not enough other Norton users had reported good experiences with it, rather than because they identified a specific threat.


Makes sense... thank you.



arkoenig said:


> The version of Norton I am using is Norton 360 version 4, more or less, that is made available to me free of charge by my ISP (Comcast).
> 
> I tried completely uninstalling it and trying the driver again, and it still hung; which strongly suggests that Norton is not the source of my driver difficulties.


Is this what your version of N360 looks like --> http://community.norton.com/t5/Norton-360/Comcast-Offers-Free-Norton-360/m-p/195530#M25955

When was it initially installed?

Were you successful in completely removing N360 from your system? Did you re-boot after N360 removal? Did you use the NRT?

NRT --> http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

Did you have McAfee installed prior to N360? If so, did you use McAfee Removal Tool to remove it from your system?




arkoenig said:


> As for the dumps: The most recent one is last year. There was a problem related to the machine coming out of standby and dying with a blue screen. After I installed the current video card driver and Intel matrix storage manager, the problem went away. Anyway... the crash dumps are attached.


Thank you for dump files.

I found these threads here, which I know are seemingly unrelated. I'm just trying to get a better complete picture - 

8 July 2010 - XP Support - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57...-helvetica-type-1-immediate-crash-496050.html

3 July 2010 - XP Support - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57...ng-to-display-particular-messages-494774.html

4 July 2010 - Security Help Forum - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-xp-dont-see-obvious-malware-eith-495000.html

4 July 2010 - XP Support - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/almost-all-services-disabled-cant-enable-them-495084.html

Are these other 4 threads for this same XP system?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Is this what your version of N360 looks like --> http://community.norton.com/t5/Norton-360/Comcast-Offers-Free-Norton-360/m-p/195530#M25955


No, I'm running V4 now; this thread refers to the earlier version.


jcgriff2 said:


> When was it initially installed?


I installed V3 when the offer first became available; I upgraded to V4 a week or so ago.


jcgriff2 said:


> Were you successful in completely removing N360 from your system? Did you re-boot after N360 removal? Did you use the NRT?
> 
> NRT --> http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html
> 
> Did you have McAfee installed prior to N360? If so, did you use McAfee Removal Tool to remove it from your system?


It's slightly complicated.

I never had McAfee installed; I had Norton Antivirus that I had purchased, and uninstalled when the Comcast version became available for free.

When I first installed the Comcast version, I used the removal tool, but it took so long to run that I assumed that something was wrong and restarted. After that, the Comcast version appeared to install normally.

When I upgraded to V4, I did not run the removal tool.

As part of troubleshooting my driver problem, I

* Ran the Norton removal tool. Took about half an hour (!)

* Rebooted.

* Tried the driver again. Still crashed.

* Reinstalled Norton V4. No problems.


jcgriff2 said:


> I found these threads here, which I know are seemingly unrelated. I'm just trying to get a better complete picture -
> 
> 8 July 2010 - XP Support - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57...-helvetica-type-1-immediate-crash-496050.html
> 
> 3 July 2010 - XP Support - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57...ng-to-display-particular-messages-494774.html


These two posts are for an unrelated, reproducible problem that happens on both my systems. Very briefly, there is an incompatibility between Office 2010 and the Adobe Type 1 Helvetica font that causes Outlook or Word to crash instantly upon reading a document that uses that font. If I uninstall the font, the crashes go away. If I reinstall the font, the crashes return.


jcgriff2 said:


> 4 July 2010 - Security Help Forum - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-xp-dont-see-obvious-malware-eith-495000.html
> 
> 4 July 2010 - XP Support - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/almost-all-services-disabled-cant-enable-them-495084.html


These two threads were for a problem that might conceivably be related to the driver problem. This was on the same laptop as is having the problems we're discussing now.

I don't remember the exact chronology, but the symptom was that when I logged in, the startup functions would never complete, so I could not use the Windows "Start" button. I do not remember what happened to trigger that problem. However, along the way I found that

* Norton write-protects part of the Registry. I _think_ that what happened was that I turned off a bunch of services and startup items (using msconfig) to see what was hanging, and then tried to turn them back on in normal mode rather than safe mode. The result was that almost all services wound up being turned off by default; ultimately I went through the entire list of services and manually re-enabled the ones that matched my other machine.

* Even after doing that, I found that the system was still not completing the login. I don't remember why, but I got the hunch that something was not right with the Windows Message Queuing facility. After uninstalling it, rebooting, reinstalling it, and rebooting again, that problem went away.

So I imagine it might be possible that my current problem is somehow related to that one: Driver installation tries to send a message of some kind to Windows Device Manager, the message never gets there, and the machine hangs.

This theory is supported by the fact that if I try to install this driver with Device Manager active, the hang happens just after the whole list of devices has vanished from the Device Manager window.

I do believe that my driver problem predates my reporting the threads on July 4, because I first noticed the driver problem on June 16. At the time it was not critical because my Nord was working on one of the machine's USB ports. However, after that, I tried to reinstall the driver on the working port, and now it no longer works. Silly me.

By the way, I'm about to go out to meet some friends for dinner; I probably won't be back until late tonight. So if you ask me more questions and I don't answer promptly, that's why.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Did you follow up (click link) in the Event Viewer regarding this error?

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Source:        crypt32
Date:          7/13/2010 14:08:46
Event ID:      11
Level:         Error
Description:
The description for Event ID 11 from source crypt32 cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab
A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying against
 the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file.



Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="crypt32" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49154">11</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-07-13T18:08:46.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>75848</EventRecordID>
  <EventData>
    <Data>http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab</Data>
    <Data>[COLOR=Red]A required certificate is not within its validity period
 when verifying against the current system clock or the timestamp in the
 signed file.[/COLOR]</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

[/FONT]
```
The link downloads a CAB file. Have you done this?

The CAB file --> *authrootstl.cab*

Inside the CAB file -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
07/08/2010  12:55            84,467        authroot.stl
[/FONT]
```
http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab

`
'

PC Doctor is having problems -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Source:        PC-Doctor
Date:          7/15/2010 14:04:07
Level:         Error
Description:
The description for Event ID 1 from source PC-Doctor cannot be found. Either
 the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer
 or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on 
the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

(1048) [COLOR=Red]Asapi[/COLOR]: (14:04:07:0460)(1048) DEFECT.LOCALIZATION - 
   [COLOR=red]Error[/COLOR] -- Missing String: scriptlets : button1 locale: PCDLocale: 
   language = en, customer = lenovo, variant = ltt


Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="PC-Doctor" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-07-15T18:04:07.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>75918</EventRecordID>
  <EventData>
    <Data>(1048) Asapi: (14:04:07:0460)(1048) DEFECT.LOCALIZATION -
 Error -- Missing String: scriptlets : button1 locale: PCDLocale: language = 
en, customer = lenovo, variant = ltt
</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>[/FONT]
```

Is that this product --> http://www.pc-doctor.com/


This unknown entry from "source Ci" is in the System Volume Information diriectory - where system restore information is also stored - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Source:       [COLOR=red] Ci[/COLOR]
Date:          7/15/2010 14:05:12
Level:         Error

Description:
The description for Event ID 4127 from source Ci cannot be found. Either the 
component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or 
the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the 
local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

[COLOR=red]c:\system volume information\catalog.wci[/COLOR]
3221225620

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Ci" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32768">4127</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>1</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-07-15T18:05:12.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>75921</EventRecordID>
  <EventData>
    <Data>c:\system volume information\catalog.wci</Data>
    <Data>3221225620</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
[/FONT]
```


`

Other event log entry errors & warnings - 
- Gear Security
- Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
- 100's related to PnP Manager

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

Hi - 

The *37* BSODs dating back to May 2007 were extremely interesting as the very first BSOD lists Creative Technology Audigy drivers as the probable cause. 

BSOD Probable Causes

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
(7) Creative Audigy & Sound Blaster Live
(4) Symantec/ Norton
(1) usbstor.sys
(1) usbhub.sys
(14) iastor.sys
(8) ATI video
(2) unknown image' NT Kernel default
[/FONT]
```
The USB related BSODs occurred in mid-2008, but they show a USB issue nontheless.


Here is the Nord G2 synthesizer kernel mode driver in question - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
 CLAVIAUSB    CLAVIAUSB             Kernel           
4/15/2009 9:32:51 AM   
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\[COLOR=red]ClaviaUSB.sys [/COLOR]
[/FONT]
```

Your audio drivers -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SoundMAX HD Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_11D4&DEV_1981&SUBSYS_17AA2025&REV_1002
            Driver Name: ADIHdAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0001.4326 (English)
          Date and Size: [COLOR=Red]6/20/2006[/COLOR] 11:56:48, 178688 bytes
[/FONT]
```
Your audio drivers are related to this Microsoft HD Audio UAA bus driver -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[COLOR=red]5/26/2005[/COLOR] 11:46:29 AM  
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
[/FONT]
```
Update the 2006 SoundMax drivers, which should update the HDAudBus.sys driver, which may help with the 2009 ClaviaUSB.sys driver issue.

The SoundMax site is "under construction" --> http://www.soundmax.com.tw/support.asp

I believe you need to find updated SoundMax drivers and make sure 3rd party drivers related to USB are updated as well - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Generic USB Hub	USB\VID_04B3&PID_4486\5&38C8E674&0&6

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_200A17AA&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E8
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_200A17AA&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E9
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_200A17AA&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&EA
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_200A17AA&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&EB
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_200B17AA&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&EF

MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-842 USB Device	USBSTOR\CDROM&VEN_MATSHITA&PROD_DVD-RAM_UJ-842&REV_RB01\00000A517286&0

ThinkPad Bluetooth with Enhanced Data Rate	USB\VID_0A5C&PID_2110\5&E24B988&0&1

USB Mass Storage Device	USB\VID_04B3&PID_4487\00000A517286

USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&56CB44E&0
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&890908E&0
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&16F6DD05&0
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&3314E8A6&0
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&11CDD0BD&0[/FONT]
```
Same goes for anything related to audio - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Module Name:       RDID1064
Display Name:      Roland MC-808
Driver Type:       Kernel 
Link Date:         10/5/2005 3:45:04 AM

Module Name:       RDID1009
Display Name:      EDIROL UM-1
Driver Type:       Kernel 
Link Date:         6/3/2005 5:36:15 AM

Module Name:       RDID1042
Display Name:      EDIROL PCR-1 WAVE
Driver Type:       Kernel 
Link Date:         9/28/2006 12:53:35 AM

Module Name:       RDID1043
Display Name:      EDIROL PCR-1 MIDI
Driver Type:       Kernel 
Link Date:         9/28/2006 12:54:14 AM
[/FONT]
```
Roland MC-808 --> http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.php?ProductId=766


Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_arkoenig_XP.ProSP3_07-18-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_arkoenig_XP.ProSP3_07-18-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Your system - Lenovo ThinkPad T60 8743-CTO --> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...vm&operatingsystemind=49979&machineind=344967

Update all device drivers from Lenovo.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090804-1435
Debug session time: Fri Dec 18 16:28:13.500 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:21:25.325
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000002, 80538850, ba4d3ac8, 0}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ccSvcHst.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090804-1435
Debug session time: Fri Nov  6 14:47:22.984 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 13:02:56.499
BugCheck 10000050, {bad0b154, 0, 805c4a55, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ObQueryNameString+9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090804-1435
Debug session time: Tue Oct 27 21:08:42.750 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 3:08:18.568
BugCheck 100000EA, {894b59a0, 8a1d81b8, a0ac6cbc, 1}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2cqag.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2cqag.dll
Probably caused by : ati2cqag.dll ( ati2cqag+18da7 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xEA
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sat Apr 11 12:53:14.359 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:47.166
BugCheck 19, {20, 884cba98, 884cbab0, 1a030001}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tvtumon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tvtumon.sys
Probably caused by : SRTSP.SYS ( SRTSP+1a608 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  cisvc.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sat Apr 11 12:28:48.777 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:20.624
BugCheck 19, {20, 87b8b9a8, 87b8b9c0, 1a030001}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tvtumon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tvtumon.sys
Probably caused by : SRTSP.SYS ( SRTSP+1a608 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sat Apr 11 12:16:56.906 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:06.733
BugCheck 19, {20, 87d9db08, 87d9db20, 1a030001}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tvtumon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tvtumon.sys
Probably caused by : SRTSP.SYS ( SRTSP+1a608 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  DLACTRLW.EXE
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sat Apr 11 12:11:15.703 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 23:40:19.088
BugCheck 19, {20, 8656f8c0, 8656f8d8, 1a030001}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tvtumon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tvtumon.sys
Probably caused by : SRTSP.SYS ( SRTSP+1a608 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  DLACTRLW.EXE
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Fri Mar 27 18:00:33.312 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:29:36.124
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctaud2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctaud2k.sys
BugCheck 10000050, {ab461930, 0, ab57177a, 0}
Probably caused by : ctaud2k.sys ( ctaud2k+7177a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sun Mar  8 20:00:29.546 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 7 days 8:11:59.065
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctaud2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctaud2k.sys
BugCheck 10000050, {aaf4b930, 0, ab05b77a, 0}
Probably caused by : ctaud2k.sys ( ctaud2k+7177a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sat Feb 14 15:41:04.171 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:26:23.855
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctaud2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctaud2k.sys
BugCheck 10000050, {abb59930, 0, abc6977a, 0}
Probably caused by : ctaud2k.sys ( ctaud2k+7177a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp.080413-2111
Debug session time: Thu Jul 24 01:44:50.296 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:30:18.861
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 410041, ba50fac0, ba50f7bc}
Probably caused by : USBSTOR.SYS ( USBSTOR!USBSTOR_FdoRemoveDevice+ac )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp.080413-2111
Debug session time: Tue Jun 10 15:25:47.281 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:24.105
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctaud2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctaud2k.sys
BugCheck 10000050, {a40c9930, 0, a425177a, 0}
Probably caused by : ctaud2k.sys ( ctaud2k+7177a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp.080413-2111
Debug session time: Sat Jun  7 16:24:25.703 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 3:41:27.941
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 80546ac1, a6455c74, a6455970}
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys ( usbhub!USBH_CompletePowerIrp+23 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp.080413-2111
Debug session time: Wed May 14 15:37:50.781 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 6 days 21:02:49.282
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctaud2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctaud2k.sys
BugCheck 10000050, {a2421930, 0, a253177a, 0}
Probably caused by : ctaud2k.sys ( ctaud2k+7177a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Sun Apr 27 03:07:51.968 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:05:42.787
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctaud2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctaud2k.sys
BugCheck 10000050, {abce8930, 0, abdf877a, 0}
Probably caused by : ctaud2k.sys ( ctaud2k+7177a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Sat Apr  5 19:52:11.000 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:43:58.815
BugCheck 100000EA, {889f9020, 87bac538, ba4f7cbc, 1}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2cqag.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2cqag.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2dvag.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2dvag.dll
Probably caused by : ati2dvag.dll ( ati2dvag+91f3 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xEA
PROCESS_NAME:  Live 7.0.3.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Wed Feb 20 11:59:34.328 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:21.029
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, a3d15ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Tue Feb 19 12:16:59.109 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:24.933
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, aa211ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Mon Feb 18 19:05:07.140 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:35.938
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, ac003ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Sun Feb 17 13:15:45.968 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:38:15.783
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, ab364ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Sun Feb 17 12:34:18.468 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:54.279
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, aaf63ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Feb 14 14:11:45.781 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:34.582
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, a4ba5ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Feb 14 12:10:47.937 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:03.612
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, abae2ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Feb 14 11:53:07.109 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:01.913
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, aa32eba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Feb 14 11:20:53.437 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:37.237
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, acd75ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Feb 14 10:54:39.765 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:05.576
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, aba4fba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Feb 14 10:40:59.078 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:08.878
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, a4d3aba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Feb 14 10:27:13.750 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:11:14.552
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, ab706ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Feb 14 02:15:23.828 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:20.631
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, a5701ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Feb 14 01:51:29.140 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:06:03.950
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, b9e36b24, abd35ba0, 0}
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+7b24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  ProteusX.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Fri Feb  1 18:12:46.656 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 0:55:30.281
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2mtag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2mtag.sys
BugCheck 1000007F, {d, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ati2mtag.sys ( ati2mtag+102540 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
PROCESS_NAME:  CCSVCHST.EXE
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Thu Jan 31 10:04:55.468 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 23:01:37.284
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2mtag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2mtag.sys
BugCheck 1000007F, {d, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ati2mtag.sys ( ati2mtag+102540 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
PROCESS_NAME:  CCSVCHST.EXE
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Mon Jan 28 11:33:49.640 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 21:54:18.467
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2mtag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2mtag.sys
BugCheck 1000007F, {d, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ati2mtag.sys ( ati2mtag+102540 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
PROCESS_NAME:  SSAutoRN.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Sun Jan 27 10:21:51.453 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:29:34.138
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2mtag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2mtag.sys
BugCheck 1000007F, {d, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ati2mtag.sys ( ati2mtag+102540 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
PROCESS_NAME:  SSAutoRN.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Wed Sep 26 12:12:07.468 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:39.265
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2dvag.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2dvag.dll
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, bf04771d, b049e658, 0}
Probably caused by : ati2dvag.dll ( ati2dvag+3571d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Mon Aug 20 10:59:37.796 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:37.605
BugCheck 100000EA, {87f14020, 8970f290, ba4f3cbc, 1}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2cqag.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2cqag.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2dvag.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2dvag.dll
Probably caused by : ati2dvag.dll ( ati2dvag+3cc2e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xEA
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300
Debug session time: Wed May  9 20:50:54.109 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:04:51.932
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for emupia2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for emupia2k.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 9ee90b8b, ba147a80, 0}
Probably caused by : emupia2k.sys ( emupia2k+3b8b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  EmuPatchMixDSP.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  
 

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Did you follow up (click link) in the Event Viewer regarding this error?
> 
> ...


I had not been aware of the problem; thank you for pointing it out. I had just been looking in the "System" portion of the event log, not the "Application" portion.

However...If you look at the message immediately after that one, it says "Successful auto update retrieval of third-party root list..."

So I don't know what, if anything, I should do about this. I am assuming that this message came about as a result of running Windows Update and checking the "Root Certificates" update. So far as I know, Windows Update has not reported an unsuccessful installation of that update recently, so I don't know what the entries in the event log mean, nor do I have any idea what to do about them.

Suggestions are welcome.


jcgriff2 said:


> PC Doctor is having problems -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]
> ...


It is a version of PC-Doctor that Lenovo supplies as part of the standard Thinkpad software distribution. Sounds like it would be a good idea to uninstall it, reboot, and install the latest version. I'll do that tomorrow when I'm awake.


jcgriff2 said:


> This unknown entry from "source Ci" is in the System Volume Information diriectory - where system restore information is also stored -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]
> ...


I think that "source Ci" is the content index that Windows optionally builds for all the files on the system.

Is there a way to clear out all that stuff and start from scratch?


jcgriff2 said:


> `
> 
> Other event log entry errors & warnings -
> - Gear Security
> - Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection


I think Gear Security has to do with my DVD burner.

I am not surprised about errors from the network connection; when I use the laptop to play music, it is often disconnected from any network. Moreover, when I disconnect it, I have to disable the network interface, because otherwise there is apparently a background process that keeps trying to connect that causes audio glitches.


jcgriff2 said:


> - 100's related to PnP Manager
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> ...





jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> The *37* BSODs dating back to May 2007 were extremely interesting as the very first BSOD lists Creative Technology Audigy drivers as the probable cause.
> 
> ...


I am not sure.

The thing is that in addition to the build-in audio interface in the machine, I use a PCMCIA audio interface that is _also_ built by Creative. And there was a long period during which if I put the machine in standby mode without first unplugging that audio interface, the machine would die with a blue screen after it came back from standby.

And the weird thing is that that problem went away when I installed the latest version of the graphics card drivers from Lenovo. Not only that, but other people had reported similar problems.


jcgriff2 said:


> Here is the Nord G2 synthesizer kernel mode driver in question -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]
> ...


Earlier today I updated the SoundMax drivers with the latest ones distributed by Lenovo. Windows\System32\Drivers\hdaudbus.sys is now dated 4/13/2008(version 5.10.1.5013).


jcgriff2 said:


> I believe you need to find updated SoundMax drivers and make sure 3rd party drivers related to USB are updated as well -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]
> ...


I do not know what to do about these USB Root Hubs. Do you have any reason to believe that there are later drivers available for them? There's nothing I can find on the Lenovo website.


jcgriff2 said:


> Same goes for anything related to audio -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]
> ...


To my knowledge, I'm running the latest versions of everything that Lenovo provides.

As for the Roland drivers, those are all for discontinued products. As far as I know, I am running the latest versions of the XP drivers for all of them. If you think it will help, I can try uninstalling them all and seeing if it affects the Nord, but I don't see why it should; I'm running the same drivers on the other machine and it works there.


jcgriff2 said:


> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> ...


So... where does this leave us?

Apparently I should install the latest PC Doctor, figure out what to do with the computer indexing problems, and get the machine into a state where System Restore works properly.

Do you have any suggestions as to what to do about the latter two items?

I did visit intel.com and ran their "detect my Intel devices and tell me about driver updates" software. The only update it told me about was for the Ethernet card, but the version of the driver currently installed for that is the latest version available from Lenovo.

As for clearing out the indexing stuff and restarting it, what do you think of the following strategy?

1) Use Add/Remove Windows Components to uninstall the indexing service.

2) Turn off System Restore.

3) Turn System Restore back on.

4) Use Add/Remove Windows Components to reinstall the indexing service.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

Hi - 

Your TO-DO list is exactly what I would have suggested to start with.

Please know that the Lenovo Support site nor other OEMs typically have the most recent versions of all device drivers. For some, you must go to the device manufacturer's support site.

My thinking here in focusing on the audio was that you had audio-related drivers dating back to 2005, Windows XP drivers that are being continually updated via Windows Updates (so some are now 2010) and a device you want to use that has a driver with a 2009 timestamp. I see Windows 7 & Vista BSOD threads on a daily basis where a 6 month span in driver timestamps can be enough to cause problems, let alone a 5 year span as I saw here.

Having now gone through your system files and with your belief that hardware failure is not the underlying cause, I see the last alternative to a reinstall of XP Pro SP3 to be Driver Verifier. Run it and see if it flags a rogue driver - 

Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html 

Please read instructions carefully because if Driver Verifier does flag a 3rd party driver, it will BSOD your system.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

While I'm trying to get System Restore, etc. working again, I have a question:

If a driver is not in use (i.e. the device associated with it is not connected), how can it affect other drivers?

OK... I have successfully created a restore point and restored from it. Next I have run the driver verifier as per your instructions. No blue screen yet.

I will let the machine commune with itself overnight and see if it's still running in the morning. If it is, I will try installing the errant Nord driver again.

Incidentally, my plan B is to reinstall the entire system from scratch on a brand-new disk. I figure that so many barnacles have built up over the years that doing so might not be a bad idea anyway. I already have the disk on order, but if I can get the Nord driver working again, I will use the disk for user files instead of for a new system. I need the space anyway. (This machine has well over 100gb of audio samples and thousands of photographs on it. And yes they're backed up.)

By the way, just out of general paranoia, I ran chkdisk on C: before starting this process (no problems found) and I'm running a full virus scan now to give the machine something to do while it waits for a driver to crash (if it does).

My intuition, however, is that the problem is not specifically in a driver.

The kind of misbehavior reminds me of problems I used to see from time to time in Unix systems. The usual cause was what was called a "locked inode." An inode is a data structure on disk that describes the disk blocks that make up a file, and various system processes will lock an inode while they do something that might change the blocks that constitute the file, such as extending it. Any program that does anything to a file must first check whether the inode is locked (of course the operating system does that automatically), and if it is, the program hangs until the inode is unlocked.

This means that a program that does something that requires locking an inode, and then crashes without unlocking it, leaves that inode in a "poisoned" state -- any program that tries to do anything at all to the file that is thus poisoned hangs indefinitely. Ultimately the only cure is to reboot the system, which frees all the inode locks.

Such hangs have a certain feel to them, and the problem with this driver has that same feel. I know this is a very sketchy argument, but I'm mentioning it anyway just in case.

Also, by the way, I realized that there are two third-party drivers on this system that do weird things with MIDI or Audio: Midi Yoke and asio4all. So I tried uninstalling them before I tried installing the driver again.

Alas, no joy.

The machine is still running with the driver verifier on. As I noted before, I'm going to leave it running overnight; if still no blue screen, I think we can conclude that there aren't any seriously broken third-party drivers, and I would appreciate suggestions for next steps.

Got up this morning and checked the machine -- it was still running.

So, with drivers still in validation mode, I tried installing the Nord driver again. It's still hanging, with no blue screen.

I'm going to let it continue to hang for a while in the hope that it will finish whatever it is doing as it did once before (though I could never reproduce it), but if some other errant driver were interfering with the Nord driver's installation, I would have expected a blue screen by now.

Any ideas? Or do I go ahead and reinstall everything from scratch on the new disk that I expect will arrive tomorrow?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

i have no more suggestions so see if he clean install fixes


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

I have thrown in the towel and will reinstall all the software on my laptop. Thanks for the effort, anyway.

The good news is that I took the occasion to install a bigger disk; and because this is the first reinstall in more than three years, I suspect that it would have been a good idea on general principles anyway.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

let us know how you end up


----------



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

Will do. Current status is that I have reinstalled Windows XP from scratch on a brand new disk and am downloading a whole pile of updates from Microsoft. Just installed SP3, next is .Net, then all the little stuff.

Status update: All Windows updates now applied, Norton Security Suite 4.0 installed, Nord drivers installed instantly without a hitch, Nord editor application works too.

Next task: Install latest versions of all the Lenovo drivers and see if it still works. Then reinstall all my applications.

Well, after laboriously installing pretty much everything I had on my laptop, the Nord driver still works flawlessly. I guess I won't ever find out what the problem was, but at least it's not still bothering me, and at least I didn't lose anything except the time needed to reinstall everything 

Thanks to everyone who tried to help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB driver hangs during installation*

glad you have it sorted


----------

